# ELECTRIC DOUBLE OMNI STEP U/S



## bill (May 10, 2005)

My double electric with auto retraction is u/s.

I've seen other posts regarding burnt out motors, Brownhills £150 to find fault, £150 fit sort out plus parts and so on, so I have decided to take my time getting it sorted in the hope that I can find someone more reasonable (not difficult I shouldn't think) to have a look.

So in the meantime I'm looking for a good lift in / out alloy step. I've found some in various places but they all seem to have a 15 inch height to the top step. My Swift 590rl is on the high side so I feel that a 17 inch high top step would suit better particularly when exiting with our dicky knees.

I know steps, for safety reasons, can be quite a specialized thing but is there anyone out there who can suggest a solution or advise please.

Thanks in advance.

bill


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill, the common fault with these when fitted by swift is the rocker switch itself. They are prone to failure. Next common problem is the microswitch plays up. I have only ever come across one knackered motor. Does it work on the switch? If so but fails to automatically retract then it could be several things. Firstly does your habitation lights go out when you start the engine? If yes then look at the microswitch, if no then it is probably where Swift have picked up the relay exciter wire from the purple alternator cable. Swift use a blue scotchlock which is the wrong size. It should be a red one or preferably a proper joint. Whatever the problem is unlikely to be serious but can be trivcky to find, Steve


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Steve 

Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm sure it would be of help to the more expert than me. What I'll do is copy what you've said and hand it to whoever I get to do the work. There more info the better.

Thanks again 

bill


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I had this problem with my step three weeks ago (Swift funnily enough), just before going abroad for a fortnight, it was intermittent then chucked it completly - fiddled around with a multimeter myself and confirmed the rocker switch was faulty.
The dealer ordered the part under warranty but this would only be available when I return. Should not be suprised at this as I have been waiting nearly three months for a plastic trim piece that they use day in day out on the production line.
Thinking I would have to get a lift out step as a temp fix I went into our local autoshop for a service kit for the in-laws van and what was staring me in the face, the same rectangular rocker switch that I needed although called an electric window switch - £4 is all they wanted for it. They still have a few left - contemplating buying some spares as omnistep only do the round replacement version now. Only thing missing was the bridging link from terminal 2 to 4, couple of minutes with a soldering iron and it was sorted. Worked faultlessly for the past two weeks. 
For info it is from a company called Autobar and the part number is 429.
I still have the box, if anyone wants a pic send me a PM.

Paul


----------

